# Poison Dart Frogs - A pictorial display - volume one



## David M. Frye DVM (Feb 20, 2009)

I just received the proof of Rich's new book, and wanted to discuss with anyone what they think of their copy or a copy they have seen. Very professionally done, and I especially appreciate the ability to look at a picture of a frog (many egg-feeders included) and know without doubt the exact morph pictured.

Of course I am very proud of my brother, and his photography skills. I am also very happy to see the quality of the finished book.

Sincerely,
David


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

David,
Do you know how many copies Rich has sold or otherwise has out there?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Once I have enough cash in the bank to make rent this month I'm absolutely putting an order in for one of those books... There's nothing better than ogling dart frog photos to brighten your day .


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

pl259 said:


> David,
> Do you know how many copies Rich has sold or otherwise has out there?


Hi Eric,

I can tackle this one if David doesn't mind. 

I believe Rich has taken orders for approximately 40 books thus far - but it was last week when I checked with him last.

If anyone has marketing ideas, I would love to hear from you.

David - I'm glad the book looks great! I hope it does well enough to warrant a second volume. Rich was great to work with and I'd be thrilled to lay out his next book(s) as well!

I should mention here that the books can still be ordered by contacting me or Rich.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Hopkins (Jun 3, 2007)

How do I order a book?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

afterdark said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> I can tackle this one if David doesn't mind.
> 
> ...


Do people already have them in hand?

Marketing sounds straight forward. If it's a picture book, post some sample pictures out there.


----------



## David M. Frye DVM (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got a proof of the book to review, so I do not believe the actual order has come in yet, but it shouldn't be long.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

So, the questions... how comprehensive is the book? And how much might it cost...? (Perhaps these questions shouldn't be answered here... shoot me a PM if I'm overstepping my bounds)


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

So, how do I go about to get my name on that waiting list for the first edition?

Regards,
Darry


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> So, the questions... how comprehensive is the book? And how much might it cost...? (Perhaps these questions shouldn't be answered here... shoot me a PM if I'm overstepping my bounds)


I believe it's just a pictorial coffee table book.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

For all those who have posted - the best way to get a copy of the book is to drop me a PM with your email address.

Thanks!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

This book will be available through JoshsFrogs.com soon...


----------



## ryanf (May 29, 2007)

how soon is soon =p


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

The first batch of books is on it's way to Rich from the publisher. If you've placed an order, you should be getting an email from Rich in the next few days asking if you'd like your book autographed. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I just got my autographed  book in the mail yesterday. It is packed full of beautiful pictures and is a must have for your collection. I cannot wait until Rich comes out with his informative book in the near future. This one was just a teaser.  Great job on the book.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Got mine too. Looks great. He sure does love his albino retic, though 

The one thing this book has really done for me is really want an escudo.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

The albino Retic made it in ? Sweet I made that frog ! Glad to see it become so famous in such capable hands .
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, there are multiple shots of the Albino Retic. He's a pretty cool lookin little dude.

Thanks for the positive comments! Anyone else get their copy yet?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's another thread...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/41908-poison-dart-frogs-pictorial-display-volume-one.html


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Sweet I made that frog


I'm trying to imagine how that is even possible... 

Books are in and shipping: Josh's Frogs - Poison Dart Frogs - A Pictorial Display (Volume 1) - Books


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Darren Meyer said:


> The albino Retic made it in ? Sweet I made that frog ! Glad to see it become so famous in such capable hands .
> Happy frogging ,
> Darren


You made that frog? *nudge nudge* I want one!


----------

